# Overdrive on/off problems



## Dave114 (Aug 12, 2004)

I just acquired a 1995 Nissan Sentra coupe (my first car ... beware the n00b), and have found out that my overdrive on/off switch doesn't seem to have any effect (no "o/d off" indicator light nor cause a change in engine sound). Thus, it's currently stuck with overdrive seemingly on.

Has anyone else experienced similar difficulties?

I stopped by the local transmission shop, and they said that they would be unable to estimate repair costs until they got the console ripped apart, although they did suspect that it was probably just an issue with the switch. 

I downloaded the B14 service manual, and noted that pages AT-32 and AT-129 both reference the switch in question (I need to figure out my transmission model though). I suspect that I wouldn't have all the necessary tools at my disposal to complete such a repair (assuming just the switch) on my own, would I? (no special tools, but the typical household assortment of screwdrivers, wrenches, pliers, etc.).


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

RL4FO3A is your model of tranny. 

Its probably an electrical problem which I have no expertise in at all.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

first thing i'd check is the switch/button.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Check Fuse #8. It supplies power to the OD lamp and solenoid.

You can check if the OD switch is working by checking the resistance to ground of the Orange/Black wire on the OD Cancel Solenoid Valve (attached to the trans). It has a 3-wire flat connector with the Or/Bl wire on pin 2 (the middle one).

Lew


----------



## Dave114 (Aug 12, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Check Fuse #8. It supplies power to the OD lamp and solenoid.


Which fuse is #8? I couldn't seem to find any labelling within the fusebox or the owner's manual.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Dave114 said:


> Which fuse is #8? I couldn't seem to find any labelling within the fusebox or the owner's manual.


They are numbered starting at the upper left and going across. So, the top row are fuses 1-5, the second row has 6-10, etc. #8 is the middle one on the second row.

While you're at it, check them all. You can see if they're burned out without removing them.

Lew


----------



## Dave114 (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for your quick response ... 8 minutes!



lshadoff said:


> They are numbered starting at the upper left and going across. So, the top row are fuses 1-5, the second row has 6-10, etc. #8 is the middle one on the second row.


Are we talking about the same fuse box here? I've got a couple of columns, rather than a couple of rows (looking at it from the perspective of the driver's seat), and I don't think that there are 5 fuses in any row or column.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

I wouldnt sweat to much more then likely its the switch or the fuse and/or the solenold as mentioned above . if its not the fuse
pop of the auto stick cover and you may need to remove a little more and unscrew and pull up the stick and youll see to metal prongs with a wire soldered on just jump those with a paperclip and see if the light comes on then you'll know its the switch or not start with the easy stuff


----------

